# Ariens show shoe recommendations



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have shoe recommendations for the 28" deluxe? I used to use the plastic shoes on my 24" and they"ve worked well. I just bought a 28" and I swapped out the metal shoes for the plastic ones, in hopes it would stop it from grabbing the ground and bucking. I usually raise the blower 1/8th of an inche from the ground when settin up the shoes. My main issue is that the plastic shoes have needed to be adjust 3 times now. I"m thinking that maybe their wearing down quicker due to the 28"'being much heavier than my 24". Does anyone have a recommendation for shoes and help with the bucking when it grabs the ground on an even surface?


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

Armor Skids! You won't be disappointed! I have them on my 28 deluxe and it tracks beautifully!


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*armor skids.*



podevil said:


> Armor Skids! You won't be disappointed! I have them on my 28 deluxe and it tracks beautifully!


Same here love them. 

SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the home depot generic poly skids on my 28 and love them. They are longer than the ariens poly skids.








I did add a strip of strap iron between the nuts and skids to stop them from slipping up. Without the strap iron I found I had to re-adjust them after every use. Are they wearing or just moving around?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Barros, Armor Skid (top) compared to the Ariens parts:*


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I put poly skids on mine and like the much better than steel. Found you have to get them on good and tight or they will slip. Even with that shortcoming I still prefer them over steel.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

podevil, which model did you get to fit you Ariens 28"? What was the slot spacing?


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> podevil, which model did you get to fit you Ariens 28"? What was the slot spacing?


The model I used for both my compact 22 and my deluxe 28 is ASC0310-B.
The one thing that I haven't seen anyone mention about the Armor skids is how they protect the bucket edges. On my Compact 22 there is not a dent or scratch on the bucket edges.
On my 28 I used large washers to compensate for the roll in the metal, but they sell the spacers made for the Armor skids. 
SnowBlowerSkids they are at the bottom of the page at this link.

3 inch slot spacing


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

New Pro 28 here, bought a set of armor skids, could not get them off fast enough. Did not like them at all. Anywhere there was a little ice, or packed snow, they would right up over it. Felt like it was always riding up. Put stock steel ones back on. All is good.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

Poevil, I saw those spacers on their website. However, they don't appear to match up to the armor skids you mentioned for Ariens. I'm going to drop them a message and ask which ones are the correct ones for Ariens.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> New Pro 28 here, bought a set of armor skids, could not get them off fast enough. Did not like them at all. Anywhere there was a little ice, or packed snow, they would right up over it. Felt like it was always riding up. Put stock steel ones back on. All is good.


Yes, that is a characteristic of the design. Since I have mostly gravel and uneven surfaces it works in my favor. If I only had asphalt I would use either stock or poly skids. I did add weight to the front so that helps keeps the front end down, otherwise I was constantly fighting it.


----------



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> Poevil, I saw those spacers on their website. However, they don't appear to match up to the armor skids you mentioned for Ariens. I'm going to drop them a message and ask which ones are the correct ones for Ariens.


At the very bottom of the page you will see the SPC0300 1/8" thick Spacer to fit asc0300 skids. Note that this size spacer fits the 3" bolt spacing. This is the one you need. But contacting them will confirm that!


----------

